# Need Your Help With Cad Software



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a friend who owns a Cam Wood CNC router that can handle cutting out an elliptical poker table for me. The only drawback, his divorce will be final in two weeks where he has to liquidate all assets of the business. He has offered to cut out an elliptical poker table for me if I provide the cad drawings. The router is going to be sold for pennys on the dollars just so the ex gets nothing. The CNC router is just 6 months old. I have no cad software nor have any experience in using such software. 

Would someone be so kind to draw up these cad drawings for me? I have done a drawing in paint what I need and can email what I have. It’s a very simple drawing where the CNC router needs to make 3 cuts.

The elliptical table will be cutout from 3 sheets of Birch cabinet grade plywood thats 48" x 96". The table will measure 46" x 94".

Thanks Keith


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh well I get 69 views and no offers. So be it...


----------



## Arcticfox46 (Jul 19, 2007)

AzViper said:


> Oh well I get 69 views and no offers. So be it...


Looks like the router in the picture runs on Mach3

I could make a real quick CNC program to cut out an eliptical shape. That is REALLY easy.

I need to know - how thick the material is - and what the tool doing the cutting will be.

Also need to know the dimensions of the elipse.


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

Arcticfox46 said:


> Looks like the router in the picture runs on Mach3
> 
> I could make a real quick CNC program to cut out an eliptical shape. That is REALLY easy.
> 
> ...


Hi Leo, thanks can I email you the info and the drawing I have? There will be 2 different bits will be used all 1/2" shank bits. One will be a 1/2" bit and the other a 5/16" bit. Can you send me your email address through a message? Keith


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Leo,

Was wondering if you were able to work on the cad drawing? Keith


----------



## sfleck (Jun 3, 2011)

*CAD drawing*

Hey Keith,

I don't know much about how all the CAM works (I know the concept), I can draw in AutoCAD 2006 if that would be compatible with the CAM software. I don't know how detailed your drawings need to be but if they are not to complicated I might be able to do them in a short amount of time. :dirol:



AzViper said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> Was wondering if you were able to work on the cad drawing? Keith


----------

